# Chrome Plating



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I need to get some items chrome plated, we have NO places in my area and I have never had anything plated. I need a line on a place that will do good work at a fair price. That said, if I can replace the items cheaper than rechroming I will. Items are as folows:

Door handles (inside and out)
Vent window handles
Rear ash trays and lids
Remote mirror
Hurst His & Hers shifter arm


I am sure that I am forgetting some items... Does anyone know a good place? Also, does anyone know about how much $ I am looking at for the listed parts? Thanks! :seeya


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I am lucky that there is a super high quality re-plater in my area. What I would do, given the scope of your restoration, is look in Hemmings under the chrome plater ads, and go with a reputable firm. Insure the parts for shipment, and ask for customer referrals. In just about every case, reproduction chrome parts pale in comparison with a quality rechrome of the the original, GM parts. Chrome is very expensive, but its one area, if done poorly, will bother you every time you drive the car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump

How much and referrals.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

reach for the sky the EPA has realy put the screws to the plating co. and a lot of other kinds of manufacturing in this country very costly these days


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

on an old car i don't mind seeing a light peppering on chrome, it gives it patina and lets you know it's not repop trim...and from 5 feet when polished you cannot tell....JMHO


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

^good point and i would do the same


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Make sure to ask the plater if he does hexavalent chrome. Most places now have replaced with trivalent chrome which doesn't look near as nice as hexivalent.


----------

